# 'Attractive' Celebrities You Don't Think Are Attractive



## magneticheart (Nov 22, 2008)

I thought there was a thread on this but I couldn't find it so anyway...

What celebrities (male or female) do you think are less attractive than people make them out to be?

Are there any celebrities that are conventionally attractive that you don't understand what the attraction is?

Mine are John Mayer (I don't get the physical attraction there at all), George Clooney (maybe it's just an age thing but nope don't get that attraction either lol), Justin Timberlake (I don't think he's ugly, I just don't find him attractive) and Shia LaBeouf.

As for women I would say Angelina Jolie which is probably a very unpopular descision lol

Don't get me wrong, I think she's very pretty. I just don't think she's as amazing beautiful and spellbinding as people hype her up to be.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Nov 22, 2008)

*Brad Pitt*.............gross ( I have never ever seen the attractive side of him Never)

*Pretty Much every Guy Mentioned above*!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Women

*Jennifer anniston* so Boring so plain so Blah theres just nothing there

*Paris hilton*.... Ugly nose ( I think she got a nose job to fix that problem) but still no figure at all yuk

Im sure there is mor but ...........


----------



## Andi (Nov 22, 2008)

men: John Mayer (ew), Shia LeBeouf and Hugh Jackman (he was recently voted sexiest man alive I think. Attractive yes, but that title should have gone to someone else)

women: Angelina Jolie (I agree sheÂ´s attractive, but not the most beautiful woman alive), Gisele Bundchen (rockin body, but her face not so much IMO), Paris Hilton


----------



## Annia (Nov 22, 2008)

You should include photos


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 22, 2008)

Brad pitt is the one stud I never cared for. I can't stand how pitted his cheeks look!!

Umm...don't hate me Twilight fans but the main guy playing Edward is not hot imo and I really don't see it (don't hate me lol). I think It was the same guy who played Cedric in harry potter.

Also, George Clooney, cute boyish looks but I don't care for him.

Matt Damon , Shia Lebeouf, Gisele Bunchen (she looks like horse to me), Paris Hilton, Justin Timberlake, John Mayer I'll post more as I think about it.


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I don't get Paris Hilton either, I think she's strange looking.


----------



## sarahgr (Nov 22, 2008)

Paris Hilton looks like a man and her nose is ugly....

Miley Cyrus...so sick of looking at her ugly mug everywhere...also her personality sucks imo...

Tom Cruise...definately isn't very attractive anymore...i miss the Cocktail days

Jude Law...just looks like a d***...

Enrique Iglesias..just too slick for me i guess...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 22, 2008)

Renee Zellweger, Drew Barrymore, Gisele Bundchen, George Clooney...I'm sure there's more, but that's all I can think of at the moment. lol.


----------



## Aprill (Nov 22, 2008)

Ah man, I could go on forever!!

Nicole Kidman

Jennifer Anniston (effin yuck!)

Pamela Anderson

Hugh Jackman

Brad Pitt

Tom Cruise

Paris Hilton

Miley Cirus

Rhianna (OMG THAT FOREHEAD!!!!!!!)


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 22, 2008)

Omg, how could I forget Renee Zellweger and Nicole Kidman?


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 22, 2008)

yes, I agree with renee, jennifer, shia and john mayer, and jude law does have one of those faces that sometimes looks attractive but mostly looks like a sulky, unpleasant child.

My main one would be Eva Longoria-Parker. Everyone says she's such a sex symbol, but she has the body of child with boobs added. No curves whatsoever.

I know a lot of people will disagree on this one, but Sarah Jessica Parker. She's just not.

Vince Vaugn - maybe when he was younger, but now, he reminds me of a sleazy IT guy with BO or something.

Zac Effron. No one, man or woman - looks good with that much makeup.

I know there are more. Give me some thinking time, haha!

oh!!! and the jonas bros. WTF man, they are so over rated and so under-attractive!


----------



## Aprill (Nov 22, 2008)

I forgot about Sarah Jessica Pony..I mean Parker, lol

[email protected] the Vince Vaughn comment, he does look like that!!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 22, 2008)

Paris Hilton

Nicky Hilton

Sarah Jessica Parker

Jennifer Anniston

Jennifer Garner ( that woman looks like a MAN)

Julia Roberts

Kirsten Dunst - ewwww

Julia Stiles

I could go on...


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 22, 2008)

I completely agree with Eva Longoria. At first I thought she was pretty but then I really looked at her and she looked like a mouse.

Hilary Swank: Eww, she always look like she's disgusted

Colin Farrell, Viggo Mortensen, Orlando Bloom (made a hot fairy), Prince...

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes, I agree with renee, jennifer, shia and john mayer, and jude law does have one of those faces that sometimes looks attractive but mostly looks like a sulky, unpleasant child.
My main one would be Eva Longoria-Parker. Everyone says she's such a sex symbol, but she has the body of child with boobs added. No curves whatsoever.

I know a lot of people will disagree on this one, but Sarah Jessica Parker. She's just not.

Vince Vaugn - maybe when he was younger, but now, he reminds me of a sleazy IT guy with BO or something.

Zac Effron. No one, man or woman - looks good with that much makeup.

I know there are more. Give me some thinking time, haha!

oh!!! and the jonas bros. WTF man, they are so over rated and so under-attractive!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 23, 2008)

Overrated females:

Jennifer Aniston-She's cute, but nowhere near what they make her out to be. Very overrated

Fergie-Looks like a tranny

Paris-Ugh

Miley-She has a really annoying face!

Oh whats her face.....Heidi from the Hills is a friggin dog.

Eva Longoria- She really is nothing special. Haha she really does look like a mouse Adrienne.

Lindsay Lohan- Her face is annoying too.

Guys:

Ew John Mayer! He looks like a jerk too.

Brad Pitt doesn't do much for me either.....


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 23, 2008)

Gawd, where were you guys when I said Sarah Jessica Parker wasn't sexy - nearly got my ass kicked for that one lol.

Jennifer Aniston and Kirsten Dunst are a couple of homelies

Shia LeBoef, Hugh Jackson and Jude Lawe are highly over rated


----------



## Darla (Nov 23, 2008)

i will have to think about a list.


Paris Hilton does nothng for me but thats almost her personality than anything.
That new Bond guy (don't know his name) is NOT an improvment
*IN WORK*


----------



## xoxcosmeticsxox (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with John Mayer and Justin Timberlake. Miley Cyrus is pretty when she doesn't try to look all grown up. I can't stand how Nichole Richie looks, though. She might be the worst.


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know a lot of people will disagree on this one, but Sarah Jessica Parker. She's just not. Oh, I'd agree with that. In fact a comedian on a panel show over here once said "She's either a really ugly woman or an incredibly beautiful sea horse"


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 23, 2008)

Paris Hilton, Lindsey Lohan, Angelina Jolie, Miley Cyrus, Nicole Richie, Nicole Kidman, Fergie.

Brad Pitt, George Clooney, Tom Cruise, John Travolta (pretty much any older guys that my mom likes) lol


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Paris HiltonNicky Hilton

Sarah Jessica Parker

Jennifer Anniston

Jennifer Garner ( that woman looks like a MAN)

Julia Roberts

Kirsten Dunst - ewwww

Julia Stiles

I could go on...

LMAO how could I forget the loudmouth Julia Roberts!!! I agree with you Darla about the new Bond guy, he is just so ugly!!
Anne Hathaway: this woman is just so...annoying looking!!! It's like her nose is there but then it isn't and while she has full lips they are just so weirdly shaped imo.

Owen Wilson: dude seriously what's up with the nose?

Rumer Willis

Madonna

Tori Spelling

Ryan Phillippe

Josh Hartnett

Wilmer Valderrama

Kim Porter

Keira Knightly

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Andi (Nov 23, 2008)

How could I forget about Fergie. Again, superhot body, but her face looks like an ugly manÂ´s, and her forehead is almost nonexistant. ItÂ´s like her brows are right there touching her hairline. And what is up with that pierced eyebrow? It almost enhances her forehead situation

I feel kinda mean now lol. But I did compliment her body lol!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 23, 2008)

I forgot about Anne Hathaway! She seems like a down to earth chick, but I really do not think that she is that pretty. Yeah sometimes she can look pretty, but there is something off and I can't put my finger on it.

The wierd thing about Fergie is that she was kind of pretty when she was in Wild Orchid. What happened?

Even in airbrushed magazine shoots, she still doesn't look good.


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 23, 2008)

Brad Pitt

George Clooney

Hugh Jackman

50 Cent

Jonas Brothers

David Beckham (sorry!)

Owen Wilson

Fergie

Christina Aguilera

Jennifer Aniston

Paris Hilton

Nadine + Kimberely from Girls Aloud

Kelly Rowland


----------



## nanzmck (Nov 23, 2008)

Jennifer Aniston

Matthew McConaughey

Leonardo DiCaprio

Antonio Banderas

Orlando Bloom (except when he is an elf, then OMG lol)

Nicolette Sheridan

Clair Danes

It's wild to see how different people's tastes are! Also it's odd that I don't find either Leonardo OR Clair are attractive, yet I LOVE that Romeo + Juliet movie lol.


----------



## pure25honey (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't think Jennifer Aniston is that pretty, she's plain, don't see the big deal about Justin Timberlake, Fergie, Paris Hilton, Kristen Dunst, Hugh Jackman, Hilary Swank, Vanessa Hudgens. I think Rob Pattinson (Edward from Twilight) is cute in the movie and when he was in Harry Potter, but in his interviews he just isn't that great. And actually a lot of other people too. It's not that they're ugly, it's just that they're average.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 24, 2008)

Brad Pitt - I can't stand his chappy lips and pig snout.

Renee Zellwegger - as Kathy Griffin calls her "puffy, coke whore"

Miley Cyrus - has the grossest mouth/teeth for a chick.

Huge Grant

Seal

Eva Longoria - Rat face

Paris Hilton and her mousy sister

Lance Bass

That dude from the movie the Notebook. He has pedo-eyes.

There's lots more but that's so far...


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 24, 2008)

definitely Rhianna - she just does not do it for me in any way.


----------



## daer0n (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL John Mayer is like the real life version of Edward Scissorhands [not attractive at all!]

I don't find Angelina Jolie attractive at all, even though i don't think she is ugly either but not beautiful either.

I don't think Reese Witherspoon is pretty either, a lot of people describe her as hot and beautiful, i do not see it at all.

Milla Jovovich, at some point in her life she used to be sort of pretty, i think she is ugly honestly now, i never found her hot or beautiful as a lot of people used to describe her.

Jeniffer Aniston, she has a nice body, but that doesn't make her pretty either.

Hayden Panettiere, yeah her makeup is always beautiful but i don't find her pretty at all, not ugly either just not beautiful the way people see her, just because she is famous and popular doesn't mean that equals to being beautiful.

Adrian Grenier from Entourage, i think he looks retarded, and again people think he is cute, ew.

Beyonce, again not ugly but i don't find her attractive at all.

Paris Hilton and Sister, ew to both, i dont think they are pretty at all.

Same with Nicole Ritchie, blah.

Julia Styles, fugly!! and super plain looking.

Victoria Beckham and David Beckham, they are just not attractive as people make them out to be, ew.

The list could keep going on and on for me lol!


----------



## McRubel (Nov 24, 2008)

This is so funny! I agree with so many of these!

Men:

Brad Pitt (my sis-in-law almost killed me for mentioning this once!)--overrated

Matthew McConaughey

Patrick Dempsey

Women:

Victoria "Posh Spice" Beckham

Maggie Gyllenhaal

Renee Zelweger

Eva Longoria


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 24, 2008)

Amanda Bynes

Marc Anthony (Jack the Skeleton, anyone?)

Heidi Montag (yet another horse face imo)

Mena Suvari (biggest square forehead ever)

Ricky Martin


----------



## daer0n (Nov 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Amanda BynesMarc Anthony (Jack the Skeleton, anyone?)

Heidi Montag (yet another horse face imo)

Mena Suvari (biggest square forehead ever)

Ricky Martin

omg i totally agree about Mena Suvari, i think she looks a lil bit like a dwarf person because of her facial features, they look really weird too.


----------



## AVfan (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope this doesn't offend anyone but I could never understand the hype on Eva Mendez? She is not pretty at all IMO There is something so wrong with her mouth area that is just so ugly....?


----------



## Colli (Dec 16, 2008)

I've compiled my own lists (I have no life, ha!). They contain some names that have already been mentioned.

Men

Brad Pitt - I've just never seen the attraction.

Justin Timberlake - Makes my skin crawl.

Vince Vaughn - You know how sometimes you develop a irrational hatred for someone you've never met? VV is my target. An unfunny, weasel-faced ratfink. I'd rather have head lice than spend ten minutes with him.

Jude Law - The plastic man. There's something so superfical about him.

Matthew McConaughey - He's such a poser. Everytime I see him in that D&amp;G ad, I want to puke.

David Beckham - Not attractive at all. A man with very little real backbone and an even lesser intellect.

Zac Efron - Looks like a ladyboy. Make your mind up, Zac - do want to be a man or a woman?

Tom Cruise - Even when younger, I've never considered him attractive. He always has that fake smile plastered all over his insincere face.

Charlie Sheen - Have never thought of him as appealing. Now that he's starting to look even rougher (say NO to drugs, kids!), he's trying to present himself as a charming older Lothario. It's not working, Charlie.

Keanu Reeves - A drainpipe of a man. Has about as much personality as a drainpipe too.

Colin Farrell - He's OK looking, but what I find off-putting is his own obvious belief that all women should worship him. He also tries so hard to shock by swearing on TV, smoking and drinking to excess etc. and then acts all casual about it. We get it, you're a bad boy. An overrated bad boy.

Women

Victoria Beckham - With those sunken cheeks, piggy nose and perma-pout, this stick-insect is visually offensive. She has no genuine talent and lives off of the success of her vapid husband. Oh, and she's supposedly a fashion icon...at least, she thinks she is. Her kids are merely accessories to her.

Paris Hilton - Ewwww! It's that long nose. Somewhere an anteater is looking for that.

Sarah Jessica Parker - To quote Peter Griffin in Family Guy: "Her face looks like a foot."

Cameron Diaz - Why do people think she's so beautiful? She has weird tiny eyes and a horribly wide mouth.

Madonna - Was once attractive but has now gone out of her way to become a man. Those muscles are too much and her face is so harsh now.

Tara Reid - I could go for the jugular and attack her unfortunate surgical procedures, but I'm not going to sink _that_ low. Her face is rather boring - bland, even. I'd rather stare at a blank piece of paper.

Pamela Anderson - I'm sure you've all seen the pictures of her without her usual bucket-load of make-up on. 'Nuff said.

Denise Richards - She's not unattractive, but there's something about her that disturbs me. It might be the fact that her face still looks like a child's while her body is definitely that of a grown woman.

Jordan/Katie Price - Famous because of her hugely inflated chest. Always has waaaaaay too much make-up on, and when she takes it off, it's like looking at a different, even less attractive person. She has no class whatsoever.

Jodie Marsh - The exact same reason as above.

The Olsen twins - They look like Gremlins. Pure and simple.

Wow. I didn't realise that I had so much venom stored up in me. Ladies, I thank you for the catharsis.


----------



## LilDee (Dec 17, 2008)

lol! i agree with so many of these!

Hugh Jackman (don't know why he's voted sexiest man..) and Hugh Grant are both not really attractive in my opinion.. must be in the name.. although Hugh Laurie (Dr.House) has this unique attractiveness to him for an older guy.. haha

I'm probably the only one who thinks so..

Eva Mendes.. Sarah J. Parker..

Marc Anthony scares me..

Jennifer Aniston.. Renee Zellweger..

However, there is one guy most of you can't stand that I don't agree with.. haha. Matthew McConnaughey (spelling??) I think he's freakin' hot! lol


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 18, 2008)

Lots of people are already mentioned





- Kate moss

But I think the Olsen Twins are beautiful.


----------



## cygne noir (Dec 19, 2008)

i never ever liked halle berry... erevrybody's raving about how beautiful she is I just think she kinda looks like a man...


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 19, 2008)

Also. Maggie Gyllenahl.Ewwwwwwwww


----------



## bCreative (Dec 19, 2008)

Zac Effron!!!!


----------



## Ozee (Dec 19, 2008)

Whose the girl who plays the lead female in -Batman Dark Knight-?

The entire movie i couldn't stop looking at her huge wrinkles in her cheeks. Very very unattractive girl.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whose the girl who plays the lead female in -Batman Dark Knight-?
The entire movie i couldn't stop looking at her huge wrinkles in her cheeks. Very very unattractive girl.

Maggie Gyllenhaal?






I didnt think it was a good idea to trade Katie Holmes for her, and the whole time i was watching the movie i was thinking she was more like the caricature of Katie. Though i don't find Katie that attractive either lol.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness yes thats her..Even though most of the movie she was in the dark lighting it still showed through.. how old is she?


----------



## daer0n (Dec 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my goodness yes thats her..Even though most of the movie she was in the dark lighting it still showed through.. how old is she? She is my age! LOL31 years old!


----------



## Ozee (Dec 20, 2008)

Well see.....HUGGGGGGE difference....

I wouldn't of put you over 26.... her on the other hand....pushing 40 in some pictures but at least 35...But then you know I don't think i know many over 30's that have the deep or saggy cheeks or droopy eyes like hers.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 20, 2008)

unlucky her

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She is my age! LOL31 years old!


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Dec 20, 2008)

Pretty much all of them. I think the celebrity and fashion industry feels that as long as the men and women have a certain type of physique, they can have ugly faces and still be considered beautiful.

If being beautiful means having a horse face (gisele, heidi klum and every single other victoria secret model, cept for Miranda Kerr and Adriana Lima) then hell i dont wanna be beautiful lol.

Other stand outs for ugly are

Reece Witherspoon

Drew Barrymore

Nicole Kidman

Hilary Skank

Hilary Duff

Brad Pitt

Hugh Grant

Tom Cruise (urgh)

Eva Longoria

Sarah Jessica Parker

Jessica Alba (i know a lot of people are not gonna agree on that one)

Jennifer Aniston (eek)

The most beautiful celebrity women for me are Angelina Jolie (4 years ago... you can tell shes had a heap of plastic surgery nowadays, she looks so fake) and Miranda Kerr - although shes a bit of an idiot in real life.n And men... Orlando Bloom and Johnny Depp.

Oh and i cant forget... Ruby Rose



who is on MTV. And quite possibly the hottest lesbian in the world


----------



## daer0n (Dec 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well see.....HUGGGGGGE difference....
I wouldn't of put you over 26.... her on the other hand....pushing 40 in some pictures but at least 35...But then you know I don't think i know many over 30's that have the deep or saggy cheeks or droopy eyes like hers.

Oh god, i totally agree LOLI was actually shocked to read that she was 31, cause i totally thought she was almost 40 or so...eek!

But then her facial features have a lot to do on how she looks as well..kinda granny like lol!


----------



## purpleRain (Dec 27, 2008)

Men who are not attractive to me:

&gt; VAL KILMER



(another ugly batman)

&gt; MICHAEL KEATON (worst batman ever)






&gt; GUY PIERCE (memento)


----------



## jmaui02 (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree with pinksugar...LOL on the Jonas Brothers. For me Miley Cyrus and Heidi Montag got those annoying face.


----------



## bCreative (Dec 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maggie Gyllenhaal?http://images.teamsugar.com/files/us...lenhaal400.jpg

I didnt think it was a good idea to trade Katie Holmes for her, and the whole time i was watching the movie i was thinking she was more like the caricature of Katie. Though i don't find Katie that attractive either lol.

Oh yeah she is hideous!!


----------



## lklmail (Dec 27, 2008)

I guess my tastes are broader than some of the rest of youl (not saying there's anything wrong with anyone's opinions, it was hard to figure out a way to put that without sounding like a put down). I think most of the celebrities who are considered beautiful by most people are generally attractive; of course, I have my favorites and then there are a few whom I don't get at all:

Penelope Cruz (remember she was all the rage when she was in The Firm and now she's in those commercials....ew!)






And even though I'm from TN and I think she's beautiful on the inside because of all she does for children's literacy, I think Dolly Parton is hideous with all the makeup and wigs and flashy clothes. Without all that stuff she's probably prettier, but I'm sure she never lets herself be seen that way. But it's her choice to look that way and I respect her for it.

Also, I think Liv Tyler is gorgeous and I'm always arguing with my husband on that one. I say, "how can you not think she's pretty?" and he says "she just does nothing for me." It's pretty funny that I'm wanting him to be turned on by another woman, huh?


----------



## McRubel (Jan 11, 2009)

I just thought of one...Shannen Doherty.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 11, 2009)

Julia Roberts, Jennifer Aniston, Sammuel Jackson, Mario Lopez (looks feminine to me), Seal, and Pamela Anderson make my list!


----------



## Jennyjean (Jan 11, 2009)

Drew Barrymore!!!


----------



## NYchic (Jan 12, 2009)

Jennifer Aniston, I really cannot stand her and she is so plain and ugly. I don't get why she is so famous.

Also:

John Mayer

Jennifer Garner

Jessica Biel, her face is ugly and her body is NOT that great. She is flat like a boy.

Eva Mendez

Selma Blair

All of the ladies of Sex and the City

Debra Messing

Gisele Bunchen (the other Victoria's Secret models look 10 times better than her and her voice is disgusting)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol! i agree with so many of these! 
Hugh Jackman (don't know why he's voted sexiest man..) and Hugh Grant are both not really attractive in my opinion.. must be in the name.. although Hugh Laurie (Dr.House) has this unique attractiveness to him for an older guy.. haha

I'm probably the only one who thinks so..

l

No you aren't the only one! I love the show House and the Dr. I think it's his character on the show that really makes him sexy but yeah I find him rather attractive.


----------



## sooner_chick (Mar 21, 2009)

No offence to anyone.Why should we care is some star is goodlooking,or beautiful?

It's what inside that counts.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sooner_chick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No offence to anyone.Why should we care is some star is goodlooking,or beautiful?It's what inside that counts.

I agree!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 21, 2009)

Blech....Brad Pitt, SJP are the only ones that spring to mind right now...


----------



## kerasaki (Mar 21, 2009)

Cameron Diaz and Sarah Jessica Parker. Especially the latter. She's so ugly and has always been. How could this woman be considered attractive? It just burns.


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with SJP....not very attractive at all...atleast not to me.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 21, 2009)

I agree with the names posted before (huge list, so forgive me if i don't type it again !).

I would add Tom Cruise. Yeah, i know, unpopular post, he used to be quite cute during the Top Gun era, and i watched that movie like 20 times lol, but nowadays... he's just nice.

And Mickael Keaton... suffice enough to say i still nowadays refuse to watch any Batman movie, in all of them i watched two, and that's partially because i didn't like him in the role of Batman (well, that and who the hell thought adding Kim Basinger was such a good idea ?).


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 23, 2009)

I just wanted to say I change my mind about Robert Pattinson LOL! I had just seen alot of bad pictures at the time but he makes one hota** vampire.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 23, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anne Hathaway: this woman is just so...annoying looking!!! It's like her nose is there but then it isn't and while she has full lips they are just so weirdly shaped imo. she's one of mine too. She has a very...awkward look to her, which is probably why she ends up in a LOT of those "starts out as the awkward ugly girl, but then gets made up to look pretty for the end of the movie" movies. (Devil Wears Prada, Princess diaries, Ella Enchanted...) Except she goes from looking awkward looking to "pretty" (like suitable to be friends with the popular chick pretty) but not "pretty-girl-made-homely/plain/ugly" into "magazine-cover-goddess"


----------



## sooner_chick (Jan 7, 2010)

What a odd thread... lol


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 17, 2010)

Megan Fox, I don't get it. The girl isn't ugly but there's nothing about her that stands out to me.

Paris Hilton, Penelope Cruz, Nicole Richie, Sarah Jessica Parker, Cheryl Cole (same reason as Megan Fox), Kristin Stewart, Scarlett Johansen.

Shia LeBouf, Robert Pattinson (he looks ill), John Mayer, Jude Law, Orlando Bloom.


----------



## greatnana (Jan 18, 2010)

Robert Pattinson

Kristen Stewart

Brad Pitt


----------



## Tyari (Jan 20, 2010)

Colin Farrell - Bleh!!!

Justin Timberlake - he's just so.... blah!

Rihanna - seriously? She chops her hair off throws on some rags and now she's the 'it' girl??? C'mon!!! And let's not even talk about the singing!!!

Penelope Cruz - WTF??

Lindsay Lohan

Paris Hilton - I can't STAND HER effin' racist ass!!!! She looks like someone smashed her face with a frying pan. She has no expression in her lame ass face. HATED IT!!!!!!!!!!

John Mayer - he's so lame

Jennifer Aniston - She's just really average, nothing special to me.

Vanessa Hudgens (I think)

Zac Efron

Kirsten Dunst

Jessica Biel - What the hell is so hot about her??

All of the above-mentioned celebs are not ugly to me. I just don't what the hype is all about. They're average. Except Paris Hilton - she can go to hell.


----------



## esha (Jan 22, 2010)

Johnny Depp - AMAZING actor, I just don't see what other girls see?

And yes, John Mayer


----------



## Tyari (Jan 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *esha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Johnny Depp - AMAZING actor, I just don't see what other girls see? Same here!!!! I have to add him to my list! So many women find him attractive/sexy and I can't see it for the life of me!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 26, 2010)

*Rumer Willis - looks too much like her dad!*

Britney Spears - pretty, but overrated.

Angelina Jolie - again overrated.

*Miley Cyrus - Ick*

Cameron Diaz

Renee Zellswager - she looks like a rat, sorry!

Scarlett Johansson

*Lily Cole*

*Kate Moss*

*Victoria Beckham*

*Christina Ricci*

*Winona Ryder*

Jordan - Looks old before her time and wears too much makeup now!

*Mariah Carey *

Megan Fox - she looked way better before the surgery, I think she looks slightly evil now!

*Mischa Barton*

*Tobey Maguire*

*Guy Pierce*

*Ryan Reynolds*

*Colin Firth *

*Zac Efron - too girly*

*Daniel Craig - too haggard!*


----------



## tsuxx (Jan 27, 2010)

*Robert Pattinson.*

That is all.


----------



## yallareblind (Jun 14, 2013)

Y'all are blind.cameron Diaz is by far the hottest actress I'm the mask with Jim Carey. Every man in the world will agree with me. This whole thread is just people who are haters.


----------



## yallareblind (Jun 14, 2013)

And Megan fox was born a man this is old news. Its still funny to me when I hear people saying he's hott.


----------



## yallareblind (Jun 14, 2013)

And the Olsen twins are beautiful ladies. Ashley more so then Mary-Kate. Never met a single dude that hasn't thought they weren't sexy as hell. I agree with y'all about Eva Mendez she's a nasty cock-a-roach


----------



## amorgb (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cygne noir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i never ever liked halle berry... erevrybody's raving about how beautiful she is I just think she kinda looks like a man...

Thank you thank you thank you!  I just don't like her and don't understand why everyone does.

Okay for my majorly unpopular opinion (don't kick me out for this!)- Channing Tatum.  There, I said it.  I just don't get the hype.  I mean he isn't bad looking, but he literally has ZERO personality.  I need more than just abs here people!!


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 17, 2014)

Men

David Beckham

Matthew McConaughey

Bradley Cooper

Tom Cruise

George Clooney

Josh Jackson

Orlando Bloom

Women

Kate Moss

Scarlett Johansson

Reese Whitherspoon

Kristen Stewart

Jennifer Garner

Jennifer Aniston

Pamela Anderson


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 17, 2014)

I can think of one right off the bat - Megan Fox &amp; Rosie Huntington-Whiteley (both from the Transformer series). Way too much plastic surgery and fillers. I had a hard time focusing on anything but their giant lips. Their lips were just to enlarged that their lips reminded me of Lisa Rinna. I don't get why young women want to destroy their lips like that. I can't recall which celebrity gossip site had before and after pictures of both ladies and frankly both had very lovely natural lips but after the procedure their lips looked blown up.


----------



## alisha546 (Jan 17, 2014)

Tom cruisr - he's 2 feet tall and religious fanatic Jason segel- funny maybe but not attractive Luke wilson and his brother - uggos Renee zellweger- I like her movies but her.face is meh Maggie gyllenhaal - bleh Reese witherspoon- I think its the chin? Gisele bundchen - yes I think the horse reference is accurate lol Jennifer garner- so plain and her teeth/mouth something going on there and I may just be a hater on this one cuz I love.ben affleck Kate moss- has great bone structure and bod but without 6" on makeup she's haggard Johnny depp- was in my town filming a movie and all my coworkers were obsessed with going down there to see.him...meh he's ok and also short. When they did a casting call for extras men had to be 5'10" or shorter and women I believe 5'6 or 7 Cate blanchett- she's coyote ugly man Jen aniston and sarah jessica parker are not that attractive but I love them. All guys seem to hate sjp??? Lol Miley....its the teeth again I think Adam levigne is ok but not sexiest man alive....he's such a little guy and sings so weird like a girl and his voice can be annoying...such a turnoff...I like some of his songs though I dunno Justin timberlake....he's ok now but has gotten better with age...actually I thought all of nsync was unattractive yuk Jessica biel is ok looking but a terrible actress! Of the so called a listers she is one of the.worst. I've never seen a l.lohan movie though! Alec baldwin is not so hot but his 20 yo wife is! I do think he's.funny and like his "stick it to the man" attitude


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL John Mayer is like the real life version of Edward Scissorhands [not attractive at all!]
I don't find Angelina Jolie attractive at all, even though i don't think she is ugly either but not beautiful either.
I don't think Reese Witherspoon is pretty either, a lot of people describe her as hot and beautiful, i do not see it at all.
Milla Jovovich, at some point in her life she used to be sort of pretty, i think she is ugly honestly now, i never found her hot or beautiful as a lot of people used to describe her.
Jeniffer Aniston, she has a nice body, but that doesn't make her pretty either.
Hayden Panettiere, yeah her makeup is always beautiful but i don't find her pretty at all, not ugly either just not beautiful the way people see her, just because she is famous and popular doesn't mean that equals to being beautiful.
Adrian Grenier from Entourage, i think he looks retarded, and again people think he is cute, ew.
Beyonce, again not ugly but i don't find her attractive at all.
Paris Hilton and Sister, ew to both, i dont think they are pretty at all.
Same with Nicole Ritchie, blah.
Julia Styles, fugly!! and super plain looking.
Victoria Beckham and David Beckham, they are just not attractive as people make them out to be, ew.

The list could keep going on and on for me lol!
I agree about, Hayden Panettiere. Something about her grosses me out.


----------



## kuroneko (Jan 26, 2014)

They are just not my cup of tea. They're attractive to others, certainly... Just not for me, personally.

Men:

Robert Pattinson, Justin Timberlake, Ashton Kutcher, Adam Levine, Joshua Jackson, Hugh Jackman, Alex Pettyfer, Any of the Jonas Brothers, Paul Wesley, Andrew Garfield, Liam Hemsworth, Logan Lerman, Taylor Lautner, Ryan Gosling, Channing Tatum, Alexander Skarsgard, Michael Fassbender

Women:

Kim Kardashian, Hayden Panettiere, Megan Fox, Jessica Biel, Ashley Tisdale, Miley Cyrus, Demi Lovato, Selena Gomez, Taylor Swift, Jennifer Lawrence (I like her personality, but physically--not so much), Jennifer Aniston, Lana Del Rey, Rachel Bilson


----------



## SassySwag (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea, Renee Zellwegger, Jennifer Anitson, Jennifer Garner, Jennifer Beals,


----------

